# What do you do with the dog poo from your garden!?



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry, strange question I know. I have been collecting the mess in dog bags and then putting it in the normal rubbish just before it is due to be collected. I was just thinking if this is allowed?? If not, what do you do with yours!? I have to clean it u straight away as I have young children who use the garden daily and my puppy will eat it if I don't!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My local council state that dog poo should be put in with your normal rubbish.
I pick it up, bag it and put it straight out in the wheelie bin.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I either put in my wheelie bin or if feeling energetic take it to the poo bin down the road (I live near a dog walking area)

if a bonfire in the near future it goes on there - I have a variety of ways  so long as it's gone. It just can't go in the brown compost bin


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

we have a bin the the garden with a black bag. its not a huge bin but not a tiny one its the in the middle kind with a lift up lead. once the bin is full (the bag is not) we then pull it out tie it up and put it in the wheelie bin. We have no where else to put it and if we tried to flush it like some people do with 1 loo in the house we would be forever flushing as there are 6 people living here too!.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

I bag it and bin it in the wheelie bin


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh good so I am not doing anything naughty by putting it with the normal rubbish - *phew*!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ours all goes in the wheelie bin  I contacted the council and they wernt sure. I havnt had any complaints and frankly I pay enough in Council tax


----------



## haddy (Jan 4, 2011)

we bag it (in nappy sacks/bags) and put it in with the normal rubbish wheelie bin.


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

yep we do the same, nappy bags or poo bags and in the wheelie bin


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Throw it over the fence into farmers (arable) field where it fertilizes the corn flakes you had this morning! 

(If anyone found a ball-bearing can you send it back to me, it's off my KTM's headstock which Bear helped with!)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lucyandsandy said:


> Oh good so I am not doing anything naughty by putting it with the normal rubbish - *phew*!


You're not being naughty - most councils request that's what we do with it.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I collect it with a shovel and bucket every day and we then burn it once a week. We live out in the sticks so no issues with bonfires.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Same as evryone else on here in nappy sacks and in the wheelie bin.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Throw it over the fence into farmers (arable) field where it fertilizes the corn flakes you had this morning!
> 
> (If anyone found a ball-bearing can you send it back to me, it's off my KTM's headstock which Bear helped with!)


 :nono: Dog poo is picked up on the crop when it is harvested and makes its way through the crop. Dog poo in a bale of silage is not nice to handle (by the farmer or horse owner) or to eat!

Our local farmer grazes pedigree animals on a piece of open land which is used by many dog walkers (we have Right to Roam legistation up here!) and the ammount of dog poo on the land results in him not being able to apply for organic status for his meat.

I didn't realise all this till a farming friend told me. I used to leave poo in fields as I also thought it'd just break down and be good for the fields :blushing:


----------



## Mels Furry Friends (Apr 5, 2011)

A neighbour of my Mums once put dog poo on her front door step. She was under the mistaken impression that mums dog had fouled her garden! Needless to say there was no neighbourly love after that!:blink:


----------



## mgarr (Apr 4, 2011)

haddy said:


> we bag it (in nappy sacks/bags) and put it in with the normal rubbish wheelie bin.


It look's like we all do the same I can not see any other way around it.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

After the snow melts the winter bags go into spring clean up, the County comes around and removes everything you put in the pile other than appliances. The rest of the time it is a normal amount so I put it in the regular garbage....Jill


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Mels Furry Friends said:


> A neighbour of my Mums once put dog poo on her front door step. She was under the mistaken impression that mums dog had fouled her garden! Needless to say there was no neighbourly love after that!:blink:


Your mum should have returned the favour and shoved it through her letterbox.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Our dog pooh also goes into nappy sacks/dog pooh bags and into the wheelie bin. Our cat litter goes into any handy plastic bag and also into the wheelie bin. I don't see where else it can go really apart from the toilet or burning it.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

i take radleys bagged up to the poo bin about 10 mins up the road..... went this morning and the bin was overflowing with bags.. the smell was making me heave!!!!!!

our local councillers have said we cant put it out with the rubbish here......


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a bucket that I fill with Caravan chemical toilet solution then once its full I pour it down the drain (I have a man hole under the deck in my garden.)


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lizzyboo said:


> i take radleys bagged up to the poo bin about 10 mins up the road..... went this morning and the bin was overflowing with bags.. the smell was making me heave!!!!!!
> 
> our local councillers have said we cant put it out with the rubbish here......


Ahhh! The sweet whiff of dog pooh or cat pooh. I can't say it bothers me anymore. I don't find picking up after a dog or a cat very difficult at all. Whenever, I go to a cat show, you always know it's well underway because of the wonderful aroma as you enter the show hall. :tongue_smilie:

Now human pooh? YUCK! That does make me heave. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

we put mollys in biodegradable poo bags & put in normal household wheelie bin or dog poo bins if out on walks. We did try a dog poo toilet in the garden but the smell was making us heave:thumbdown:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Ours all goes in the wheelie bin  I contacted the council and they wernt sure. I havnt had any complaints and frankly I pay enough in Council tax


If its removal was related to council tax then my council should be round here picking it up, bagging it and tying a pretty bow around it for me!



Sacremist said:


> Now human pooh? YUCK! That does make me heave. :tongue_smilie:


Do you pick up human poo often?

Bag it and bin it, although they have recently installed a dog bin about 200 yards from the house and seeing as no one else that uses the field bothers to use it I might as well start taking advantage.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Like everyone else i put it in with the rubbish


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> :nono: Dog poo is picked up on the crop when it is harvested and makes its way through the crop. Dog poo in a bale of silage is not nice to handle (by the farmer or horse owner) or to eat!
> 
> Our local farmer grazes pedigree animals on a piece of open land which is used by many dog walkers (we have Right to Roam legistation up here!) and the ammount of dog poo on the land results in him not being able to apply for organic status for his meat.
> 
> I didn't realise all this till a farming friend told me. I used to leave poo in fields as I also thought it'd just break down and be good for the fields :blushing:


*"It makes its way through the crop"* !!! Are you sure 
Have you smelled the stuff that farmers use on crops these days? Biosolids (aka human poo) has been used extensively on crops for more than 80 years but I've yet to find a turd in my Weetabix. 

Bear's poo will blow away in the wind - he's on a raw diet and leaves no goo or slop, just dry firm little balls of white poo. If you stand on it it turns to powder. If you kick it it just vanishes in a clowd of poo dust! 

There are a lot worse things than a bit of dog poo in your average silage! I think he's winding you up about the organic status thing. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

We put it in with the normal rubbish too although I'm not sure if we are supose to. A lot of the streets in our area have several dog poo bins as well as the parks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ours gets put into a black bag and into the wheelie bin.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like I'm on my own here - I have a small dog = small poos (and nicely formed!) and no more than two a day. We have a downstairs WC. I get a piece of kitchen roll, fold it in half, pick up said small poo, flush it down the loo.

We have a side door leading into a secure small yard where we let her out, this is the only place she poos (other than on walks, when we pick up and deposit in normal bins). Our garden is very small, mainly hard landscaped, but she is never out there on her own as it leads onto a communal right of way for three houses with a gate directly onto a pedestrian lane.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Throw it over the fence into farmers (arable) field where it fertilizes the corn flakes you had this morning!


That's disgusting. I know of no farmers that use human waste or would be happy that someone was throwing dog poo in their field. If I found a dried dog turd in my horse's hay, I'd be extremely upset, given I handle it-toxiplasmosis, anyone?

My lot are raw fed but their poo doesn't disappear unless I've overfed bone (ratio is 10% bone, think you're giving too much, mate )


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

What's with all you lot with sensible councils? Ours specifically states that it cannot go in with the normal rubbish.. or in fact any of the rubbish bins. :glare: Good thing we have a park directly opposite with dog poo bins, though I think I might start using our wheelie bin in protest!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Magnus said:


> *"It makes its way through the crop"* !!! Are you sure
> Have you smelled the stuff that farmers use on crops these days? Biosolids (aka human poo) has been used extensively on crops for more than 80 years but I've yet to find a turd in my Weetabix.
> 
> Bear's poo will blow away in the wind - he's on a raw diet and leaves no goo or slop, just dry firm little balls of white poo. If you stand on it it turns to powder. If you kick it it just vanishes in a clowd of poo dust!
> ...





cinammontoast said:


> That's disgusting. I know of no farmers that use human waste or would be happy that someone was throwing dog poo in their field. If I found a dried dog turd in my horse's hay, I'd be extremely upset, given I handle it-toxiplasmosis, anyone?
> 
> My lot are raw fed but their poo doesn't disappear unless I've overfed bone (ratio is 10% bone, think you're giving too much, mate )


The farm I grew up on uses *treated* human waste from the sewage works on all it's fields. It is treated so any harmful bacteria are destroyed, it's not raw sewage or anything.

Throwing your dog's poo into a farmers field is unhealthy because it is not treated to destroy infection/parasites etc.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

In the leaflet from the council, it said to bag dog poo and put it in the ordinary wheelie bin, not any of the recycleing ones.It also said to dispose of it in the dog waste bins, or if there were none, in the ordinary waste bins. 
So that what I do.
Aren't clear instructions good!


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 26, 2011)

until bolo was 13 weeks and could go out for walks I used to pick his poo up from garden and take it round to local poo bin we live nr the park, now I have trained him he needs to do all his poos on his walks, he goes to back door to go out to play and front door when he needs toilet, hes 4 months now


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> That's disgusting. I know of no farmers that use human waste or would be happy that someone was throwing dog poo in their field. If I found a dried dog turd in my horse's hay, I'd be extremely upset, given I handle it-toxiplasmosis, anyone?
> 
> My lot are raw fed but their poo doesn't disappear unless I've overfed bone (ratio is 10% bone, think you're giving too much, mate )


Thanks for the opinion mate 

I know of many farmers that use human sludge (and one that deals in it) and that are happy for any sort of sh!t in their fields, including horse poo and cow poo and then there's fox poo and badger poo and deer poo and pigeon sh!t etc. etc. etc. Two turds a day from Bear isn't going to change the condition of silage any more than if you ever pee'd in the sea! 

Perhaps the soft southern farmers are a bit more precious than Yorkshire ones? 

I do hope you take precautions against catching cryptosporidiosis from your horse's poo. 

BTW - Bear's diet is 20% bone 60% raw meat and 20% vegetables - he's 75kg and in "perfect" condition according to our vet.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> If its removal was related to council tax then my council should be round here picking it up, bagging it and tying a pretty bow around it for me!


Well as council tax pays for our recycling and refuse collection I deemed I paid enough for them to take it considering the lady over the phone coudnt tell me what else to do with it


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Our council says not to put it in the wheelie bin. But I have to admit I double bag mine and it goes in the bin. Quite frankly the kids nappies were far more offensive so I don't see the problem. Or I could add my poop bags to the 'poo trees' that grow near us !:nono:


----------



## mgarr (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi love the pic's of the cats looking at computer I have one photo of my cat doing the same thing.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

All our dog poo goes in the wheelie bin all bagged , my dogs poo quite a bit ,lady probly about 6 times a day ,lucky she only small


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i double bag them and put them in my wheelie bin. dont see what else i could do with them all


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

What he does in our garden I pick it up with toilet paper and flush down the toilet, thankfully we have downstairs loo. Poo bags from outside pooing go with the garbage.


----------

